# كيف انزع الزيت البترولي من مادة السولاار



## همسه 3 (26 مارس 2012)

اخواني ممكن حد يساعدني في طريقة كيميائيه تقوم بفصل الزيت البترولي من السولار بدون عمليه تقطير حراري


----------

